# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  برنامج Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007 لتسريع الانترنت 500% كاملا مع السيريال

## رسمى فهمى

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 برنامج Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007 لتسريع الانترنت 500% كاملا مع السيريال



info

تحميل برنامج تسريع الانترنت العملاق Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007 وهو الوحش  الغني عن التعريف , حيث يعمل برنامج Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007 على تسريع الانترنت عن طريق الاستفادة القصوي من التحميل والابلود في نفس الوقت , فعندما نقوم برفع الملفات بجانب التحميل نلاحظ ان السرعة تقل في الاثنين بشكل ملحوظ , وهنا يأتى دور برنامج -Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007 الذى يعمل على اتاحة الفرصة لمستخدمي البرنامج بالتمتع بالسرعه الكاملة للابلود والدونلود دون أن يؤثر احدهما على الأخر , كما يعمل على تسريع التصفح على كافة متصفحات الانترنت بشكل ملحوظ فاحرص على اقتناء هذا البرنامج

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل برنامج WinRaR لفك ضغط اى ملف

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/04mi0gelxx9y


ثانيا : لتحميل اداه SpeedyFox لتسريع الفايرفوكس

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/xopm7qja2uxc


ثالثا : لتحميل برنامج Max Internet Optimizer 1.0.0.007

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/b0b9zci4lu0p


رابعا : لتحميل السيريال لتفعيل البرنامج مدى الحياه

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/16ur690vkohr

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

